# My Whole being Seems to be falling apart.



## ThoughtsUnorganized (Mar 10, 2011)

I think I have totally detoxed from my zoloft, and now I have returned to absolute normality(well for me). I sat today for 5 hours, and when I finally gained a moment of concious thought I felt like I hadn't been concious all day. Even now I feel adequately DP'd, but at least at the moment I have the ability to think and type in a comprehensive fashion: earlier I was so out of it I could't form a sentence in my mind. I have been falling into my old patterns of self-harm, but I am keeping it small scale, so as not to create a huge problem I cannot control. I have been thinking more and more about suicide, and that always scares me because I have no support system that wouldn't just freak the hell out on me. I am spiraling, yet I don't have to want to go back on the zoloft even if it does make all the problems go away...because on the zoloft I can't even feel a little bit of the anxiety that I have essentially built my life on. Does anyone have any suggestions as to a medicine comparable to zoloft without the total zombie effect?


----------



## Guest (Jun 19, 2011)

You could try GABA.


----------



## lil P nut (May 7, 2011)

5htp is supposed to boost seretonin

hope u feel better babe


----------



## Visual (Oct 13, 2010)

Definitely try the GABA. If you find it helps a little, but not enough, you can always present it to your doctor and get a prescription version (such as Gabapentin).

GABA quiets excess brain activity. So it is excellent for anxiety, racing thoughts, depression, seizures, etc...

Don't self-harm - we want to see you hang around and get better


----------

